# December 2014 Photo Contest



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*"Stay!" ​*
*Your GSD(s) in a Down, Sit or Stand-Stay, waiting for the release command or signal.
*​
This month's theme picked by *hattifattener*​ 
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only ONE picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one or a picture taken by someone else.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title and the body of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods ". . ." (or similar) as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
*No* alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. Changing a picture from colour to black and white is allowed, as is the adding of a watermark for copyright protection, if you so wish.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme OR I will pick the theme. 
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Friday, December 27th th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around December 27th to 31st.

Above dates are approximate to accommodate the Moderator's schedule and/or current level of laziness.  

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Stahl


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## WindSeeker (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

...


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Jennperry (Nov 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

. . .


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*** Picture Deleted due to size ***


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

**** Picture Deleted by Admin due to Size ****


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

...


----------



## jacky (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

*** Image Deleted due to Size - just over the allowed 800 X 600 ***


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## BOSTONofOHIO (Dec 3, 2014)

...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

lola15m2-001 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## athena_maldita (Dec 10, 2014)

Newbie Athena_Maldita


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

...


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

...


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

...


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

...


----------



## GSDzimm (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

*** Removed by Admin - Pic too big at 1024 X 680 ***


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

...






...


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Lana3867 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Ryley*


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Mayas_momma (Aug 7, 2014)

...


----------



## Jyardgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

...


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

*...*


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## kylew45 (Nov 16, 2014)

*** Pic removed by ADMIN - max size allowed 800 X 600 ***


----------



## krunal (Nov 12, 2014)

Doxie


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## akies34 (Sep 9, 2013)

...


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Kayti.Lynn (Nov 23, 2014)

*Luna*

Luna Lu


----------



## Vyteinsen1066 (Feb 9, 2014)

* * *


----------



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

* * *


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

...


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

...


----------



## RobertT (Apr 21, 2012)




----------

